# 2 Day old!



## Redfoot NERD (Dec 31, 2007)

Kelly.. this little guy has your name all over him.. "chocolate" carapace and 'yellow' patterns on head and legs!

I don't like to 'flash' their eyes too much [ lower light when taking pic ] when still in the "Nursery" incubator..












He'll be in the 'nursery' until he absorbs his yolk-sac.. which could be 3-5 days. He started as an egg on 9/12.. 'pipped' on 12/27.. and was out of the egg last night. 106-107 days is uncommonly quick to pip!

Terry


----------



## barbie69 (Jan 1, 2008)

Awwwwwww So pretty!! Congrats on the sweet little hatchling!!


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Jan 1, 2008)

Terry, She is beautiful!


----------



## cvalda (Jan 1, 2008)

Oh. My. Gawd. He's perfect!!!!!!!!! Is he spoken for yet?!?!?!! Or is he a keeper??? Oh I suppose you have a waiting list for guys like this!!!


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Jan 1, 2008)

cvalda said:


> Oh. My. Gawd. He's perfect!!!!!!!!! Is he spoken for yet?!?!?!! Or is he a keeper???



*HE'S YOURS KELLY!.. *that is if you want him? Email me?

More pics as time permits...

Terry


----------



## cvalda (Jan 1, 2008)

excuse me while I faint! *THUD* 

emailed you!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Jan 1, 2008)

*KELLY'S BABY* .. brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.. { drum roll }..
















He kept moving his head!!! You get the idea...

Terry

See the egg-tooth?


----------



## Sharleen (Jan 1, 2008)

He is so dark, like a Hershey bar, Maybe you could call him/her Hershey, Very nice tort Congradulations!!


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Jan 1, 2008)

Kelly, Is he really yours? Is he is he...........


----------



## JustAnja (Jan 1, 2008)

Gorgeous baby! Love those colors! Congrats Kelly!


----------



## cvalda (Jan 1, 2008)

I AM SOOOOOOOOOO EXCITED!!!!!!!! Thanks Terry!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crazy1 (Jan 1, 2008)

What a beautiful new baby you have kelly - wonderful pics Terry. 
Gee does this now make you related. Tort in laws or something like that?


----------



## wayne.bob (Jan 1, 2008)

beautiful new baby.!


----------



## cvalda (Jan 3, 2008)

I think I've decided to name him Bucklebury! So get him used to that name! LOL!!!!


----------



## TestudoGeek (Jan 3, 2008)

congratulations, Kelly!
(it's a worderfull baby, Terry.)


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Jan 3, 2008)

Here's ole 'Bucks' mama.. seen in the "nesting-trance"..





 
.. and what her plastron looks like..






.. so we'll have to wait to see what his belly will look like later on.

His is starting out 'dark'.. ever seen their yolk-sac before completely absorbed? No more pics for awhile.. he's too young yet!






Terry

btw Kelly.. you want me to save his egg for you?


----------



## cvalda (Jan 3, 2008)

ooooooh really, that'd be GREAT if you saved the egg!!!!! thanks!

i'd LOVE to see more pics of the momma!


----------



## barbie69 (Jan 3, 2008)

Congrats Terry AND Kelly!! He is adorable and it looks like he already has a great start to his baby book.


----------



## cvalda (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh and dude, I love Buck's toe-nails!!! Some white ones in there! SOOOOO CUTE! It's the little things, you know!


----------



## Iluvemturts (Jan 3, 2008)

Terry, your babies are precious as usual. 
Kelly you are SOOO lucky to get that baby and maybe another one..of course you'll need a play mate for Bucklebury

Hmmm I wonder...does that make you torty inlaws LOL Cuz I'd have to be a spotty inlaw as I have one of Terry's spotted turtles.


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Jan 3, 2008)

Iluvemturts said:


> Terry, your babies are precious as usual.
> Kelly you are SOOO lucky to get that baby and maybe another one..of course you'll need a play mate for Bucklebury
> 
> Hmmm I wonder...does that make you torty inlaws LOL Cuz I'd have to be a spotty inlaw as I have one of Terry's spotted turtles.



Thank you.. and remember this video Tracy?..
http://www.turtletary.com/video/TRACY'S.WMV
That's a 50 cent piece.

Terry


----------



## cvalda (Jan 4, 2008)

Oh what a cute video!

In-laws hmmm?!? LOL!


----------



## Iluvemturts (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes I remember that video...I'll have to go find a 50 cent piece to compare sizes now...She has grown a bit lol.


----------



## cvalda (Jan 4, 2008)

dude i'd love to see that!

i had never seen a spotted turtle before! i'm generally not a "turtle" fan, they seem so slimey and the webbed feet... oogy, man... but the spotted is pretty cool looking.

tracy, is your siggy up to date? just curious!


----------



## Itort (Jan 4, 2008)

Terry, you're getting a big family. Don't forget the wormenators, now that's a turtle.


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Jan 4, 2008)

Itort said:


> Terry, you're getting a big family. Don't forget the wormenators, now that's a turtle.



Yes Larry.. when you get older [ like *YOU* guys.. ya'll know who I mean




] you need all the "new" family you can find! Remember the old saying?..  *"You can pick your friends.. but you're stuck with your relatives!"* 


Since this thread is out of control I may as well just run with it!

Glypclemmys insculpta.. aka NA Wood turtle.. Larry refers to as the "Wormenator"! A couple friends of mine breed these.. and Larry now has 4 of them. 











You can see the whole story here.. http://www.kginsculpta.com/

Larry will explain what he means about "Wormenator" - { stomping }!

Hope I don't get in trouble with this 'turtle' post...

Terry

BTW Kelly.. they're not slimy.. just wet!


----------



## cvalda (Jan 4, 2008)

Oogy. Those are oogy. LOL I'll tell ya the truth, that's what I think!

They LOOK slimy. And those tails.... *shudder*

There are always African Sidenecks at the petstore and OMG they look so bloated. Like this dead racoon I found on the edge of a riverbed. Creepy man.

LOL This might be a "catch all" thread now!


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Jan 4, 2008)

Like Leon Redbone sang "...... does anybody know what diddy-wha-diddy means?" Are you singing along??? huh huh??

Oogy. Those are oogy. LOL I'll tell ya the truth, that's what I think!

Does *anybody* know what oogy means??????????





















Terry


----------



## Itort (Jan 4, 2008)

Check Turtle Talk for more on The Wormenators.


----------



## cvalda (Jan 4, 2008)

Redfoot NERD said:


> Does *anybody* know what oogy means??????????
> 
> Terry



I do! I doooo!!! He he he...


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Jan 4, 2008)

cvalda said:


> Redfoot NERD said:
> 
> 
> > Does *anybody* know what oogy means??????????
> ...



This is going to be rich I'm sure.. so I'll ask [ since nobody else will ].. O.K. Kelly - what does oogy mean?

Would you consider this egg-laying pic oogy?






Terry


----------



## cvalda (Jan 4, 2008)

I see no pic!

But I think you guessed what "oogy" means! LOL! You know it's a silly word I say all the time when I think something is... gross or icky. I think I got it from a Stephen King novel... yaaaah...


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Jan 4, 2008)

cvalda said:


> I see no pic!
> 
> But I think you guessed what "oogy" means! LOL! You know it's a silly word I say all the time when I think something is... gross or icky. I think I got it from a Stephen King novel... yaaaah...




I was looking for it Kelly.. look again!!!

Terry


----------



## cvalda (Jan 4, 2008)

lol! oh me of little patience!

yep, that is DEFINATELY OOGY! With a capital OOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Jan 4, 2008)

cvalda said:


> lol! oh me of little patience!
> 
> yep, that is DEFINATELY OOGY! With a capital OOOOOOOOO!



GOTCHA!!!





Terry


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Jan 7, 2008)

cvalda said:


> ooooooh really, that'd be GREAT if you saved the egg!!!!! thanks!
> 
> i'd LOVE to see more pics of the momma!



Kelly this is "Red".. a Brazilian redfoot.. aka Cherryhead! She was acquired so she could breed with my 'proven' males. She was about 10 1/2" when I acquired her and wasn't cared for properly as you can see by the 'shape' of her carapace.. overfed and dry!











Only one of these eggs was fertile.. probably because "new" to colony and still young.






And it took 152 days to "PIP".. see lower left..






120 days is average!

Her 1st EVER baby..











****************

This is how 'cherryheads' should look.. and this female [ not mine ] is OVER 12" and nesting for the very 1st time! So the "dwarf" is unlikely and/or RARE!






Terry


----------



## cvalda (Jan 8, 2008)

Cool!!!!!!! Thanks for the pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

